# Filipino Brotherhood Seminar postponed! Dr. Gyi to the rescue!



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 2, 2002)

Due to scheduling conficts I will be postponing the Filipino Brotherhood seminar. I will keep everyone posted on this future event.

On a side note, I will be hosting Dr. Gyi October 18-20th, 2002. He will be teaching the Dha (two Handed sword) Friday night and the Kuhkri on Saturday and Sunday. We will most likely be doing a yoga session at the close of the camp.

We will be limiting the amount of spaces for this seminar.

Friday Night - 10 people only
Saturday & Sunday - 30 people only.

I will keep everyone posted.

Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis


:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Due to scheduling conficts I will be postponing the Filipino Brotherhood seminar. I will keep everyone posted on this future event.
> 
> ...



Hey Renegade!

Do we bring our own weapons to train with?

I have a Kuhkri, but not the Dha. Just curious?  

It does sound like fun. I would like to attend.

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 7, 2002)

Greetings,

        I'm sad to have to inform everyone that the Filipino Brotherhood seminar will be put on hold until further notice. We have had to many seminar conflicts for some of our instructors. We are looking a possible dates later this fall. I will inform everyone when we have a new date.

         On a brighter note, I will have the pleasure of hosting Dr. Maung Gyi (GM of Bando). He will be teaching the Dha (two Handed sword) Friday night and the Kuhkri on Saturday and Sunday. We will most likely be doing a yoga session at the close of the camp.

The Information is as follows:

When: 
October 18-20th, 2002. 

Where: 
Horizon Martial Arts
252 Center Rd.
West Seneca, NY 14224

Cost:
Friday Night    $25

Saturday & Sunday    
$99 before October 1st   
$125 after October 1st.

We will be limiting the amount of spaces for this seminar.

Friday Night - 10 people only
Saturday & Sunday - 30 people only.

Registration will begin July 12th. Spaces will be on a first come first serve basis.


For further information contact:
Datu Tim Hartman 
716-675-0899
wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 7, 2002)

Spot are filling up. Make sure you register before it's to late.

Tim Hartman


----------

